# Touchpad doesn't work on HP laptop



## GabrielSaw (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, everyone.

I'm new on BSD systems.  I've installed FreeBSD in my HP 1000-1440 laptop, after install x11/xorg and x11/kde4, I see my touchpad doesn't work. I'm using a USB mouse but I need to use the touchpad.
I don't know if this is a hardware support problem or a bug or a misconfiguration. Can you help me?

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2015)

And...? Is the touchpad detected at all? If so, what device is it detected as?


----------



## GabrielSaw (Oct 10, 2015)

No, he doesn't detected.


----------



## tingo (Oct 11, 2015)

So, what does  `# usbconfig` and `# pciconf -lv` say? Can you see the touchpad in the output from either command?
Also, some HP laptops can turn the touchpad off. Are you sure your touchpad is on?


----------

